
Leaving Toxic Open Source Communities - luu
http://www.modelviewculture.com/pieces/leaving-toxic-open-source-communities
======
breadbox
Sigh, the classic justification for toxic behavior. "Oh, we need to have
absolute freedom to verbally abuse anyone who disagrees with us, so that we
can have a truly open dialogue."

